# Pattern used by Penny for her Pink Scarf



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Scarf in fishtail stitch. I knitted this last year as my sister's Christmas present.
The pattern is taken from a knitting bible and is as follows:

Cast on multiples of 10 stitches 

Row 1. *Wool round needle (wrn) to make 1, k 3, sl 1, k 2 tog, psso, k 3, m1, k 1* repeat across each set of 10 stitches

Row 2. and alternate rows purl

Row 3. *K 1, make 1, k 2, sl 1, k 2 tog, psso, k 2, make 1, k 2* repeat

Row 5. *K 2, make 1, k 1, sl 1, k 2 tog, psso, k 1, make 1, k 3* repeat

Row 7. *K 3, make 1, sl 1, k 2 tog, psso, make 1, k 4* repeat

I believe I knitted one or two rows plain before I set the pattern.

Hope you enjoy knitting something using this pattern. It would make a nice stole or shawl.

Make 1 = make one by taking wool over or round needle
psso. = pass the slipped stitch over

Bye


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing
Cheers :-D :-D


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

You are welcome.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

thank you for the pattern. One question, did this lie flat or should I add an edging of garter stitch?


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

I did add an edging, to which to fix the tassels. Think that's a good idea.


----------



## Patchat (Nov 28, 2012)

M1 the same as yarn over?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, Penny...I can't seem to find your previous post. I was hoping there'd be a photo of the scarf. Can you direct me if there is one?
Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Me too!!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern.
I love the picture of the dogs......reminds me of a painting
(especially the whippet)!
Ruth


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't remember Penny's scarf. Would like to see again.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> Hi, Penny...I can't seem to find your previous post. I was hoping there'd be a photo of the scarf. Can you direct me if there is one?
> Please and thank you...
> ...gloria


Click on her name above her avatar. It will take you to her page. Click on her Posts and you will see your choices.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.knitpicks.com/kpimages/pdf/50481220.pdf

This is a picture of a fishtail pattern scarf.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you! Plan to start it soon!


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

I really like that scarf. Seems pretty easy, too.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm starting mine right now.I'm using knitpicks special reserve full circle in colour robin-which is a pretty burgandy colour :-D :-D


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

I call this stitch Mermaid's Tail just because it sounds nicer.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, Naughty Knitter, for posting the fishtail scarf. 
It is a fairly easy pattern which looks really good.

That's a nice name for the pattern! YourLucky,Ewe.

Sounds good, Lolly. Nice colour! I also did knitted it in blue.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Patchat said:


> M1 the same as yarn over?


No, Make 1 (M1) is usually done by going into the row below between stitches and making a new stitch for the current row, either knit or purl, whichever you are doing on the current row. If that is confusing for you, you can check it out on YouTube.com :~). I'm sorry no answered this for you earlier; I'm late getting on the forum today. It is an increase.


----------



## edmonliz (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern and photo....will put in my "to do" folder.


----------



## Patchat (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks for the info.


----------



## oceanplace (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful scarf and beautiful lady.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Naughty Knitter said:


> http://www.knitpicks.com/kpimages/pdf/50481220.pdf
> 
> This is a picture of a fishtail pattern scarf.


This a nice scarf, but not Penny's Pink Scarf. Its a different fishtail pattern.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Pleased you like the scarf. Hope you enjoy making and wearing it.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, Beckles, thanks for noticing that it 's a different version of fishtail. There were variations shown in the knitting book. It looks good, too.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Both are lovely. I copied both of them for future use. Thank you again. I never seem to have enough scarves! They make lovely gifts too.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

They certainly do, Browniemom. I mean to do one for myself, sometime!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for bringing a smile to my face on this cold January day!


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

You are very welcome. Keep warm!


----------



## berandia06 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you very much for that pattern.I had to write it down by hand as my printer is playing up.but I will make that scarf.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Hope you enjoy the scarf, Diane.


----------

